# Sirius Trademark



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

How many of you Sirius fans know the significance of the trademark?

--- CHAS


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Are you talking about Sirius being the name of one of the brightest stars in the night sky and part of the Big Dog constellation?


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> Are you talking about Sirius being the name of one of the brightest stars in the night sky and part of the Big Dog constellation?


Yes, the star Sirius distinguishs Orion's big hunting dog. But there is an inconsistency in the Sirius Radio trademark. It depicts the star as the dog's eye while old star charts show it as his chin. However, this might help:

The great Overdog
That heavenly beast
With a star in one eye
Gives a leap in the east.
He dances upright
All the way to the west
And never once drops
On his forefeet to rest.
I'm a poor underdog,
But to-night I will bark
With the great Overdog
That romps through the dark.

Canis Major by Robert Frost (1928)

Either way, it's a very clever idea for a trademark.

For most of the US, look east just after sunset to view Sirius low on the winter sky.

So much for trivia --- CHAS


----------

